# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  transmutation table base 70

## Ladi07

hello everyone

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------

how will I compute the grades if the base is 70?

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

It will be good that you post your question in the appropriate sub-forum.  This is an introductions forum only.

----------

